# Chinese Slava



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Fresh from Hong Kong







.

It is marked "Slava" , "17 jewels", and "Russia" ( at the bottom of the dial ).

There is lume on the hands and markers.

The case seems to be stainless steel and is engraved with "Slava & C03BE3AUE ( ? )" on the side opposite the crown.

There is mineral glass front and back. Yes it has a screw on display back which exhibits the 17 Zuan Chinese standard manual wind movement







.

You can change the date by winding between 8 and 12 o'clock.

The glass back bears the number 05887 as if it is a "limited edition"  .










Comes with a croc-effect, black plastic strap which is fitted to the watch with screw bars. It has a signed stainless steel buckle.

Comments and suggestions welcome 







.

BTW it cost Â£9 with postage







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bad shot of engraving on the side  .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

For Â£9, can you go wrong 

How much was the postage









I think it's got a clear face, hands etc









What's the lume like??

Want to sell it 

Well done


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Â£9!! Sweet deal,well done


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A darn good price Ian, but apart from that it does nothing for me, sorry, still if you like it that`s all that matters


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it - especially the hands, case & T-bar type lugs


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

That's a very nice looking watch mate. 

I'd wear it (though, that may not be a valid recommendation  ).


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Fresh from Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these turned up on a Russian language watch forum. According to the best available sources, the "Slava Sozvezdie" is *not* an authorized Slava. Since the factory on Leningradskaya Prospekt closed last year, Slava have been selling watches with Chinese movements (automatics and date complications), but the Sozvezdie is not one of these.

The good news is that when Slava moved to new premises, they not only retained their complete stock of already assembled movements, which they are now casing-up and selling, but they also retained all their manufacturing equipment. It is not set up yet (and I'm not sure that the new place is adequate for that) but the hope is that by improving their distribution network, they can use these last 'real' Slava watches to raise enough interest to start making the Slava movements again. So the Russian double-mainspring is not quite dead yet.

Now for the really weird Slava news. Somebody is faking Slava mechanical alarm clocks







That's right, the cheapest horological item made anywhere outside of China is now being faked.

If I was into conspiracy theories, I'd say that the faked alarm clocks and the Sozvezdies were both a scheme aimed at putting Slava out of business. But now that Globex Bank have got their prime slice of Moscow real estate (by less than honest means IMHO), there would be no need to keep attacking Slava. In fact it would now be in their current best interests (as major shareholder) to keep the new downsized Slava in business.

BTW, the last pictue of a Sozvezdie that I saw did not have a Shanghai Number 1 factory movement like this one (which I suspect to be old stock or recycled), so this watch has probably not been put together by one of the major players in China.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> For Â£9, can you go wrong
> 
> How much was the postage
> 
> ...


The watch cost Â£2.99 - the rest was "postage"  .

The lume on the hands is not great but renders them readable. To be frank I'm not sure there is any lume on the markers  .



mach 0.0013137 said:


> A darn good price Ian, but apart from that it does nothing for me, sorry, still if you like it that`s all that matters


I'm not sure if I like it Mac 







. It's more interesting than likeable.

I've worn it for a couple of days and it's quite comfortable, plastic strap and all. Kept time over that period.



dapper said:


> I like it - especially the hands, case & T-bar type lugs


Fill yer boots Alan 







.



Stan said:


> Ian,
> 
> That's a very nice looking watch mate.
> 
> I'd wear it (though, that may not be a valid recommendation  ).


It's wearable Stan. No doubt about it. Nice clear dial for the old eyes too  .

You have good taste Stan. I have too, but choose not to exercise it 







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Chascomm said:


> Now for the really weird Slava news. Somebody is faking Slava mechanical alarm clocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I can't get my hat on.

Thanks for the info  . I was hoping you'd happen along.

I hope the old double mainspring doesn't die but it's situation is looking precarious







.

I suppose the cheaper end of the Russian watch industry is facing whithering competition from China, hence the attempts to go "up market" over the past couple of years by Volmax-Poljot and Vostock.

It certainly doesn't help when I go buying Chinese fakes







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> It certainly doesn't help when I go buying Chinese fakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You are a very bad man Ian, how could you do it?


----------

